

300,000 requests / second - dm_mongodb
http://qos.doubleclick.net/

======
markbnine
If their speed goes over 600,000 impressions per second, does their data
center blow up? Where's the red zone?

It is cool, I suppose, but also vapid. It's a meaningless boast. Reminds me of
the McDonald's _how many billions served_ signs.

~~~
inerte
Never heard that no manager has ever been fired for hiring IBM?

When you go with the market leader, or a big player, the perception is that
there's a smaller chance of things going wrong, and when they do, they have
more resources than the smaller player.

It's Marketing 101.

~~~
ryanelkins
I thought that had more to do with the fact that if something goes horribly
wrong no one will fault you for going with the market leader - where as if you
took a risk on something unproven you may have also risked your job.

~~~
inerte
Yes, and the reason none will fault you is because the perception I spoke of,
which is molded by marketing campaigns like we're seeing here. So I was
talking about the reasoning of _why_ being perceived as the leader, or as the
best tech supplier, is important.

------
benologist
That's just incredible. I wonder what Google's doing with AdSense on top of
that.

~~~
winter_blue
Google owns DoubleClick. (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DoubleClick>)

~~~
durin42
Grandparent's question implies to me he's aware of that, and is wondering how
much traffic AdSense drives _on top of_ the DART stuff.

~~~
byoung2
You can traffic AdSense through DART, so it is possible that the number has
already been inflated with some AdSense numbers.

~~~
wan23
I think it's fair to count those though. If you have a DART tag on your page,
the request needs to be handled by DART's ad server regardless of if it
returns an image or a redirect to another network.

------
rbanffy
On what structure? A single IP? A single hostname? A hundred servers? Same
datacenter? From a single SPARCstation 5 under the floor?

Without context, a number like this is meaningless.

~~~
dm_mongodb
It's ads served per second by DART. Doesn't count adwords, adsense. It is
served from several data centers and this is the total.

~~~
encoderer
I (think) know that mongo was created by doubleclickers.. am I right? Is
doubleclick actually using it?

What I'd love to know is.. what kind of sharding is in place accomplish that?

~~~
dm_mongodb
Correct - MongoDB project was started by ex-DoubleClickers.

DoubleClick doesn't use MongoDB (afaik). My understanding is that it is
switching over gradually to internal google infrastructure services - so
presumably bigtable like things, and its internal successors, whatever those
are. That said, MongoDB is basically what I wish I had had when we began
building DART long ago.

In the early days of DART we build a proprietary distributed key/value store
called UIS. It was super simple and super fast and worked well. The request
volume, both read and write to it, was huge: it was hit in realtime by the ad
servers.

------
dnsworks
These numbers just make me sad. That much advertising trying to warp and
control us. We've come a long way, baby.

~~~
guelo
Unfortunately it's hard to get a web job today that isn't ultimately about
advertising. We're all advertisers now.

~~~
ardit33
? Huh. Not necessary. Don't equal programing = server side = free only sites.
Some of us are actually building products that people are paying money for,
with no ads. supported model whatsoever.

~~~
derefr
But how is that, as guelo said, a "web job?"

